# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kush din te me ep nje pergjigje

## Fcim

Pershendetje kom nje prb ne lidhje me spermen, ne fillim me del pa ngjyr pastaj ka fundi del I perzier me gjak ? Kjo me ndodh 3-4 muajt e fundit .nese ka dikush pergjigje te me ndihmoj . Flm

----------


## Vinjol

Fcim   Nese  nuk    i  ke demtuar  organet  tua  gjenitale 
Urgjent     per  vizite tek  mjeku Urolog.......... 
mund te kesh  mare edhe n donji infeksion

----------

